# Mehrere TCP Verbindungen auf einen Server [alles Local]



## izoards (16. Feb 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe eine lokale Applikation, welche ich mittels TCP/IP ansprechen kann. Diese ist also der "Server". (z.B. 127.0.0.1:2000)
Nun habe ich verschiedene Applikationen, welche ebenfalls lokal, mit diesem "Server" kommunizieren sollen. 
Ich habe nachgelesen, dass die Clients, welche kommunzieren wollen, einen eigenen Port haben müssen. 
Ist das richtig? 
Also z.B. 
Applikation X (Client) 127.0.0.1:3000  
Applikation Y (Client) 127.0.0.1:3001

Wie kann ich den Port einer Applikation festlegen, damit ich lokal mehrere Verbindungen auf den gleichen Server machen kann?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## httpdigest (16. Feb 2022)

Der Client braucht hier nichts zu tun. Der darunterliegende Netzwerk-Stack wird beim TCP Connect gegen den Server einen freien/ephemeral Port durch das Betriebssystem belegen lassen. Ein Client wird also _immer_ automatisch einen freien Port für seinen Teil der TCP Verbindung verwenden. Hier brauchst du nichts zu konfigurieren. Nur der Server muss natürlich einen bekannten Port haben, damit die Clients sich dorthin verbinden können. Also, nur der Client muss vom Server den Port kennen. Der Port des Clients (für seinen Teil der Verbindung) wird dem Server als Teil des TCP Handshakes mitgeteilt (bzw. ist der Source Port im TCP Syn Paket (erstes Paket des Handshakes)).


----------



## izoards (16. Feb 2022)

Hoppla, perfekt, danke für die rasche Antwort


----------

